# FreeBDS update question



## mefizto (Aug 26, 2021)

Greetings all,

I seem to have a problem, or misunderstanding about update

```
uneme -a
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC amd64
freebsd-update fetch
. . .
No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RELEASE-p10
```

If I am running p7 and the latest is p10, why does the system not update?

Kindest regards,

M


.


----------



## julp (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi,

_world_ and _kernel_ have a separated patch level: `uname` might show _p7_ for the _kernel_ while your _world_ might currently be _p10_ (the gap between p7 and p10 implies that _world_ had 3 security issues that didn't affect the _kernel_). So, if your _world_ is already in _p10_ (see `freebsd-version -u`, don't use `uname` for _world_), there is nothing to upgrade.

What's the output of `freebsd-version -ruk`?


----------



## macondo (Aug 26, 2021)

No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RELEASE-p10.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Aug 26, 2021)

uname -a gives you the running kernel version not your patch level, not every patch updates the kernel. if you check your version with freebsd-version you will see 12.2-RELEASE-p10 meaning your patch level is p10. And if you check with "freebsd-version -k" you will see 12.2-RELEASE-p7 which is your running kernel


----------



## mefizto (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi julp,dd_ff_bb,

thank you for your explanation, I have learnt something new today.


```
freeb-version -ruk
12.2-RELEASE-p7
12.2-RELEASE-p7
12.2-RELEASE-p10
```

Kindest regards,

M


----------

